# work visa in 2015/2016



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

I have my resident permit but I was looking for information for another person who wants to work in mexico and things have changed since I got mine.

I am unable to find any info on exact process. Some say the new process requires applicant to go to their country and apply at the Mexican embassy others say they start the process in mexico and then go to their country to finish the process .... etc etc so I have no conclusive answer. 

Is their still such a thing as temporary visa (annual) or is it now just one kind of visa...

Any info would help


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Anyone wishing to reside in Mexico must apply for approval of a residence visa at a Mexican consulate or embassy in their home country. They must enter Mexico within 180 days, establish and prove residence address within 30 days and report to INM to complete the visa process. There are financial qualifications to be met and proven with bank statements.
Those wishing to work must have a valid job offer from a Mexican employer who is registered with INM and authorized to hire foreigners. That would cover the financial proofs requirement. 
The only other option is a 180 day tourist permit, which is not renewable in Mexico. Tourists may not work.


----------

